# Hello my name is Rosie Poppet



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone - my name is Rosie and I belong to the poppet family. I am soooo glad that I am finally completed. I didn't mind being knitted, but oh those needles hurt when Valerie was sewing me together. I felt like screaming when I saw more hair coming my way. My head hurt all day yesterday, but that's better now. 

As you will see form my photos, I do like color - and I love my new dress. I do have to wear glasses, but I don't mind that. I have my backpack ready to go, and I have included wool and knitting needles in the hope that I will get a knitting lesson as I really want to learn how to knit.

I look forward to meeting some more of my "cousins" soon


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a super cute Poppet. Love her glasses, hair, backpack and her name. Well done!
Had to go back for another look. I just love her.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

2 sweet ! :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Rosie is the cutest little girl. Love her hair and glasses. Her little dress is sweetest. You did a really great job. If we were voting, she is my favorite so far. CUTE


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

That is a beautiful little girl and all the detailing is super. You are very talented and I know I will have to make one now!!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments. I really do appreciate it. I really did have fun making Rosie. Pat's patterns certainly are very easy to follow and I will probably be making another one soon.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh My goodness what a sweet little girl She is and love her name as well she is just so perfect in every way she looks a ggod girl I just love her xx


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to go back and look at Rosie she has her own knitting box as well how clever


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rosie is just too cute! She's a perfect back-to-school doll! I LOVE her, glasses and all. Excellent!! :thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh I could cry ....Rosie looks like my niece when she was school age (she is 40 now) she had to wear glasses and they were so big for her small face . I am sending your picture to her , she will be thrilled. Well done xx


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Yes I think she is a wonderful doll so adorable


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

She is just the most adorable little girl I've ever seen. I think that Molly might want to be a close friend with Rosie! Of course, Molly loves to be friends with all of the Poppets, they are so nice and friendly. Although she did hear that one of the little boys already plans to be naughty!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, Rosie is just a sweet little love bug! And, those glasses are the cat's pajamas (they don't say that anymore, but I like it still). She is all set and I almost missed seeing her because she is not in the Pictures Section that I try to have a look at now and again. I am so glad one of my good friends told me that there is now a special place for dolls. Who thought up this crazy scheem anyway? Are you all trying to keep me from seeing things. I am only looking in pictures now when I have a chance, now I have to go running all around the mulberry bush just to see all the new poppets I suppose. I do not like change..............can anyone tell???
But, I do love your Poppet and everyone else's too.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, Rosie is just a sweet little love bug! And, those glasses are the cat's pajamas (they don't say that anymore, but I like it still). She is all set and I almost missed seeing her because she is not in the Pictures Section that I try to have a look at now and again. I am so glad one of my good friends told me that there is now a special place for dolls. Who thought up this crazy scheem anyway? Are you all trying to keep me from seeing things. I am only looking in pictures now when I have a chance, now I have to go running all around the mulberry bush just to see all the new poppets I suppose. I do not like change..............can anyone tell???
> But, I do love your Poppet and everyone else's too.


Hi there why dont you put into your favorites and then you can see them all or subscribe and you will get a email to say some thing has been put on

thank you for looking at them all 
veram


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> So good to see you, Donnie!! I'm going to be doing a "Roll Call" in a few days with all the poppets created so far and I will post in the Picture section so you will be sure to see it. I've had this planned since the pattern first came out. Remember when I did the Pandas and the Fairies?
> I sure do miss you on here and I'm so glad you popped in to say hi. Take care and hurry back!!


Hi have you put your doll in yet aS i DONT KNOW WHO IS WHO PLEASE 
VERAM


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

HiI have just been into pictures and she is on here under rosie poppe so dont know how you would have missed her 
veram


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh wow! I do not know how I missed this gorgeous Rosie! You really did a fabulous job on her! She is precious!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... adorable!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I love her glasses...... She is cute! &#128521;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello Rosie Poppet, I see you were posted in September and I think I was away and missed your first showing. You are the sweetest little girl ever!!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Precious


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rosie is such a cutie! You really got her personality as you ‘sculpted ‘ her!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so adorable ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so adorable ☺


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Rosie is awesome!!! Really precious.


----------



## LilyP65 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

What a cutie, and knits too. Adorable.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

What a darling! I know a 6 yo girl who looks just like her. Will have to knit this poppet for her!


----------

